# A VERY Lucky Idiot!



## MA-Caver (Oct 23, 2011)

Found on FB... hopefully the link works... these type of people honestly have NO business in handling firearms. 
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=2525739989647


----------



## elder999 (Oct 23, 2011)

[yt]fsidEpWmFfY[/yt]


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 23, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Found on FB... hopefully the link works... *these type of people honestly have NO business in handling firearms.*
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=2525739989647



Oh I don't know, if that's what they do they may take themselves out of the gene pool and we'd have fewer stupid people around.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 23, 2011)

It's called a hangfire.  And when you get one, rule number one is that you keep the gun pointed down range.  He just showed you why...

He's lucky he's still got a face.


----------



## chinto (Oct 23, 2011)

hmmm  to stupid to live he is!!! ( in Yoda voice)  and with out kidding .. yep to stupid to live!  I make very sure any one around me with a fire arm knows the rules of handling one.. and they understand that violation of any of the rules may result in their injury!


----------



## seasoned (Oct 23, 2011)

[h=1]Thread: A VERY Lucky Idiot! [/h]The thing is, luck some times runs out, and Idiots will always be just that. One can only hope that when his luck runs out he doesn't hurt anyone else.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 23, 2011)

That was indeed pretty dim .  The last thing you should be doing with a hangfire is looking down the barrel for pities sake!  I've only ever had one, thank goodness and I kept the rifle pointing down-range whilst I was getting up so, when it went off, as is inevitable, all I did was shoot-up the metal framework of the target rig.  Still a scary thing tho' - that rifle felt like a hand-grenade I can tell you!  Luckily it didn't 'hang' for long otherwise I'd've been stuck with the tricky proposition of just what to do with the darn thing .


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 23, 2011)

There comes a point where there just is no good thing to do, and you have to take a chance on unloading.  Generally, if it's been several minutes, you're probably OK and dealing with a true dud or hard primer that won't go off.


----------



## chinto (Oct 29, 2011)

general rule is if it has not fired in one minute cycle the action and eject the round.  it is extremely unusual for the round to hang that long and fire.... ( KEEP THE MUZZLE DOWN RANGE!!!!!!!! DO NOT LOOK DOWN THE MUZZLE OR POINT IT ANY WHERE ELSE!!! ) the last was for idiots and morons who would do what I said not to. LOL


----------

